# DISH TV on the GO.....



## BlessedGirlie (Nov 17, 2016)

We have finally Cut the cable with TWC after 30 years  Yea you read that right. We just had DISH installed at our home with the hopes of having satellite TV when we travel.   We have a 5th Wheel and travel at least once a month.  In the summer we park our Rig for 5 months at the beach in NC. (We travel back and forth on weekends) 
What would you guys recommend as the BEST OPTION for us to purchase as Antenna, Tailgater , (Whatever we need).  Would  like to be able to purchase in a "Black Friday" sale...so I need to Know what I am looking for.  We will use it on 2 TV's in our Jayco Pinnacle.  
Any and all help with a DISH NEWBIE would be sooooo appreciated!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## C Nash (Nov 17, 2016)

BlessedGirlie, Welcome to the forum.  I would go with the Tailgater.  They will support Dish and 2 TVs.  You can also get the pay as you go and only pay for when you use it.  Another option is to just take your home receiver with you.  I did back yrs ago so may be changed now.  Good luck on the Black Friday deal


----------

